
Alphabet’s legal chief David Drummond is leaving the company - stygiansonic
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/01/10/alphabets-legal-chief-is-leaving-the-company.html
======
dredmorbius
Earlier / dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22013436](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22013436)

Though the CNBC article (that is, this one) does seem to have the most
comprehensive treatment.

